# Another 4wd



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I figured I should make a 4wd as it was on my list of things to try out.

I threw together what I had, used a 440x3 Mattel chassis, front axle is a HP 7. Cut up a old tyco chassis for some parts to use on the Mattel, and a little extra plastic to box in the front end.

If I made another one I would try some different guide pin placement.
























































How does it run? well the amp draw is higher due to extra drag on the driveline, it's slower since the corners can cause it to spin as the guide pin is moved back. If I did it again I would try and move the pin to a more forward position though that is difficult due to the gear.

I'm thinking about shaving the front tires narrower to fit under the body better.

I can see why some people build these with a rear guide pin.

Otherwise for a first time I'm pretty happy I tried making one.

:thumbsup:


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that is great workmanship !


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow i was wrong.

So i played around with it some more.

i freed up the drive train a bit more.

sanded the front rims about 1MM and switched to Jel claw tires front and back.

I then Cut the Rear bulkhead which is a 3 dot, to turn it into a 4 dot version, basically i cutout the stopper for the traction magnets, i then created 2 spacers about 1mm thick for the traction magnet tops and lowered the traction magnets about 1mm 

Tossed it back on the track and was a big improvement but i didn't think anything of it until i tossed my Modified Tyco 440x2 car on the track, the 4wd Blew it away and held the turns much much harder then the modifed 440x2 rwd car.

So i switched bodies to better match the wheelbase and called it a day.











note slight change to rear bulkhead










white spacers added to traction magnet tops and reliefs added to lower traction magnets










I forgot the car is built to be taken apart so the only modifications is to the front of the chassis with the new cross bar for re-enforcement.
the right front axle has a spacer on the chassis and a cutout for the spur gear. front axle hole slightly enlarged to fit the HP7 rear axle then the front motor bulkhead was modified with a pin guide cutout attached to the bottom it was shaved to match the depth of the original pin guide that was on the front of the chassis. so it breaks down like the usual 440x2 or 440x3 chassis.


Another fun thing you can do is since its 4wd you can use Undersized front tires and produce a FWD effect or run larger front tires for a RWD effect.
right now the 440x2 rear jel claws and the front jel claw 440x2 tires are about the same outer diameter.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow, now that's pretty damn cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Ever thought about trying an independent axle set-up on both drive axles.
Just have one tire on each axle as your drive tire,and the other tire is a floater tire,along for the ride.
Means swapping out the knurled axles though,for something alittle longer with a smooth finish
Traction isn't going to be an issue,so i'd look at reducing tire friction in the corners.
Probably want your drive tires offset from each other.
Neat build,i like it:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually I could hack 2 oneway hubs for the front axle which would make it AWD.
Instead of 4wd. But the front tires would hang outside the body about 5mm per side due to spacing.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you watch for TossedMan's knew video on the fan cars,you'll see how i make my independent axles.
He's working on being Cecil B again,lol:thumbsup:
Might take him a day or 2 though,artists need their time,lol:wave:
I use a smooth shaft axle,and what i call locking spacers.
They're a press on spacer that'll fit a .058 or bigger axle.
I just drill the one hub till it can freewheel on the axle,install one spacer on the inside of the hub,and one on the outside,the 2 spacers lock the hub onto the axle
Rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Before you go all wacky with the axles couldn't you just try A couple of dried out tires to test the theory? You could use the technique to build some anatomically correct front wheel drive cars :dude:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i might be able to use a TCR rear axle from a Ultra 5 to create a front end Oneway bearing to drive the front axle that would actually be amazing to try out. a front one way on the front tires would allow them to over spin in the curve sections and reduce push from the front end that all 4wd have and help understeering. That would also allow me to run reduced diameter front tires on the front end and play around with handling.

I think the gear ratio is different though. that means i would have to hack a tyco pro rear spur gear and 8 tooth pinion in place of the 440 7 tooth.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice work!

It's interesting that smaller tires on the front produce a front wheel drive effect. One would think it'd be the other way around, with a taller tire creating an overdrive effect, making it the dominant axle. 

keep us posted, and again, nice work!


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Nice!*

Very nice work. I have built a few of those out of AFX G-Plus cars.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i took some video of it running, but hurricane sandy hit so..... doh!


----------

